# Favorite pictures from 2004



## MichaelJ (Oct 7, 2004)

VFTT had the idea :idea:, and after working for about an hour to put together my list, I figured I'd a) share it with AZ as well, and 2) see if anyone else had favorites to share from 2004?


> Well, it took a while. I have 987 pictures in my album from 2004, and figuring out my favorites was really hard. I finally whittled it down to this list:
> Clouds rolling over Thunderstorm Junction
> Mossy sign to the Horn
> Below Bridal Veil Falls
> ...


----------



## MtnMagic (Oct 8, 2004)

Awesome! I loved them and can easily see why you chose them. Even the Bridal Veil made it. All lovely!

Anymore anyone?!


----------



## Mike P. (Oct 8, 2004)

Michael, you have been very busy this year, thansk for sharing of course I knew that Sherpa K would throw a reflection (& shadow).  Now if looking for least favorites, I have those for you too.  

BTW, I joined the Subaru family this week, replaced my old 182k 89 Volvo with a 98 Forester.


----------



## MichaelJ (Oct 8, 2004)

Woo-hoo - go Subaru! Just watch out for the icy spots.


----------

